# Man vs wild and "wild" horse



## blossom856

This is so stupid. This guy is going to get somebody killed. The horse is obviously domesticated or else he would've ran off a long time ago. He's taking advantage of non horse peoples lack of knowledge. But then again I fail to see how even non horse people would believe that a wild prey animal would stick around while he's being stalked.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GwqTyPT_nls&feature=related


----------



## appylover31803

I remember watching at and couldn't believe it. But watching it again for a second time, its obviously a domesticated horse, because he's just chillin there, eating grass. And even when Bear tried to get on, the horse cantered away for only a few steps and then went back to eating.

I cant stand when horses are on TV shows, and they have some idiot telling the viewers stuff about them, and its obviously they dont know anything about horses.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! I love horse shows on national Geo. But that one was a bit silly. :evil:


----------



## HoneyBun

dude u can even see the shoes on em and besides the horse if its "wild" would probly charge at him or/and run away if this was a "wild" horse it would of taken weeks for it to gain its trust


----------



## Cally51

that video was soooo fake


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

This guy drives me nuts. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Eolith

This is insanity. It's illegal to tamper with BLM horses I believe. They're government property. Not to mention that to ride a horse with a woven piece of branch around its neck is absolute balone.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

God this made me laugh! I love how the "wild" horse has horse shoes, a groomed coat, and a pulled mane!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ROFL!!!!!

I love how all the horse does is sidestep away from his idiot rear end, and he hits the ground so hard he spooks the horse. This would have been WAY funnier if he'd actually gotten on *giggles*

What a goon. "His tail is switching because he's nervous of me". Couldn't possibly be from the bugs or anything...do they even have bugs in Fantasyland?


----------



## goldilockz

That was hilarious.


----------



## themacpack

Can't stand him - this clip just solidified for me why I don't watch his show.


----------



## paintluver

Wow! I don't even know what to say! I saw that on Tv a while ago, I knew it was fake. They are so dumb...


----------



## Brighteyes

Silly me... I had no idea that wild horses were born with shoes on.


----------



## paintsrule

He admitted in an interview that the horse was borrowed from a nearby ranch.


----------



## VanillaBean

wow awful clean horse you got there! HAH


----------



## goldilockz

paintsrule said:


> He admitted in an interview that the horse was borrowed from a nearby ranch.


Well at least he admitted he's a blatant fraud!


----------



## roro

oh please. My horse is more wild than that and he's spent his life in a barn around people.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

Clearly the horse was domesticated, he had shoes on. You can see a glimpse of the shoes, when the horse darts off from bear.


----------



## Clementine

He says at the beginning that they're probably "loose horses escaped from a ranch", so they're not actually supposed to be wild.


----------



## Sunny06

Ah, I remember that clip. I also remember staring in disbelief and yelling at the TV screen.


----------



## mom2pride

Brighteyes said:


> Silly me... I had no idea that wild horses were born with shoes on.


They've obviously entered the 21st century better than we thought!Lol! :lol: 

I don't watch this guy on tv, but this video definitely reminds me why! Soooo not 'truth'...


----------

